# Visa medical



## magicacaca (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi,

I've got a job offer for a role in Abu Dhabi and have done my medical here in the UK. They've found that my creatinine level is high indicating possible Kidney Disease. Everything else is fine and the advice from the doctor is just to keep an eye on my creatinine levels every year.

The medical forms I completed for the job didn't request the kidney function test, so my question is, does the government medical for the residency visa after I arrive in Abu Dhabi check for kidney function or creatinine level?

Everything I've read says that only infectious diseases are checked for (HIV, Hep B and C, Syphilis, TB etc). However, I've seen that certain countries (luckily not the UK) have the GAMCA system in place to do medicals before leaving for the UAE, and kidney disease is listed as one of the things clinics in those countries should test for.

It seems strange that they would only test for certain conditions from specific countries.

Thanks


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

magicacaca said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a job offer for a role in Abu Dhabi and have done my medical here in the UK. They've found that my creatinine level is high indicating possible Kidney Disease. Everything else is fine and the advice from the doctor is just to keep an eye on my creatinine levels every year.
> 
> ...


Normal medical is to have a couple of pints (or so it seems) sucked out of you for testing for HIV and other various infectious bugs and the various types of HEP, then a cursory x-ray looking for past or present TB.

Note, that this medical is now ALSO required for residency renewals (OK not in your immediate scenario) but people ought to be aware of this. Gone are the days of only ever needing one medical, then letting yourself loose on the world to contract all sorts of interesting problems.


----------



## magicacaca (Jun 3, 2016)

So only infectious diseases then?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

magicacaca said:


> So only infectious diseases then?


That's my understanding of it - however don't forget that your Company provided health insurer may have a different opinion and not cover 'existing' problems - some do some don't.


----------



## magicacaca (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks. Adnic Platinum so I'm covered.


----------



## rdineshbabupdy (Jul 23, 2017)

Please tell me the test required for UAE work visa...

Please mention in detail. I having a little higher value of creatinine. Doctors said it is ok u can check it up once in year.


----------

